# iui pregnancy symptoms



## loula (Oct 29, 2004)

This is my first time on here and am very lucky to be pregnant first time with IUI Did test today! Already had some light brown discharge only a small amount though has anyone else experienced this. I am taking cyclogest 200mg twice a day  thanks loula


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Loula,

Just wanted to say congratulations!!  I managed to get pregnant on our second go of IUI, but didn't have any discharge, so can't actually help with your specific question.  Do join us on the IUI BFP thread, there are quite a few of us on their now all pregnant from IUI & someone there may be able to help you.

Minkey x


----------

